# Toshiba sd-h400 disk image



## nikefella (Dec 8, 2006)

Hey, my tivo hard drive died and now I want to replace it DIY style. I've tried searching without any good luck. Does anybody know where I can get the image, preferably for free? otherwise on DVRupgrade there are 6 choices. which do i need? thanks!


----------



## gbakakos (Dec 18, 2004)

nikefella said:


> Hey, my tivo hard drive died and now I want to replace it DIY style. I've tried searching without any good luck. Does anybody know where I can get the image, preferably for free? otherwise on DVRupgrade there are 6 choices. which do i need? thanks!


Try this link ftp://tivoimage:[email protected]/Toshiba_SDHD400_511B/SDHD400_511B.exe

It's the 5.1 image and once you place in in the Tivo it will upgrade via Tivo to 8.1


----------



## nikefella (Dec 8, 2006)

thanks for your help. can anyone link me to some good directions on how to get this image onto the drive? thanks


----------



## sanjay (Nov 18, 2007)

Hi, the hard drive on my Toshiba SD-H400 tivo with lifetime subscription died. I should have made image backup but it is too late. I have been searching for image but no luck :-(. Does anybody know where I can i download the image free? I have winMFS and 160GB spare hard drive ready. Pleaseeeeeeeeee help! Thanks!!!


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

sanjay, check here.


----------

